# Bee Quick or recipe for repelling bees



## beegeorge

check those clumps of bees for the queen!!!


----------



## -JR-

Looked at the Mann Lake catalog this morning and it shows that they have the Fishers Bee Quick 8 oz bottle for $13.45.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr

JR..BackYardPhenomena..Others... I encourage everyone, to try a product, before deciding if they like it or not. But, since this is a Forum where individuals share their experiences, I will have to say, I have NEVER found Bee Quick to be effective for anything. Perhaps others have. Just my experience with this product.

Bee Go will work, but, you need to work with it, six miles away, upwind, utilizing a 400 million cubic foot per minute exhaust fan, then secure the bottle in an atomic radiation proof container, that will secure a products half life for 35 million years. It's BAAAAAAD 

cchoganjr


----------



## honeyman46408

Mr. Hogan
That is the best put statement about BQ I have ever heard but remember it will make your truck smell nice.


----------



## snl

Ditto on Hogan & honeyman's comments..........


----------



## dadandsonsbees

I agree with Cleo, Bee Go is bad stuff (it works but bad stuff). I had a guy that thought he knew everything about bees hanging around my bee yard. He was really getting in my way and being aggravating, after many attempts of trying to be nice about not needing his advise or help, I dropped a couple of drops of BG on his truck floorboard and he hasnt been back since,,,,HAR HAR HAR.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr

Post deleted by cchoganjr. Misread the comment about BQ.

cchoganjr


----------



## Lburou

Its not unusual to have a few bees accumulate after a takeout. They can ususally be vacuumed. I went back last week for a cup full of bees. Just scooped them with my bare hand, it was chilly so they sort of clumped together, only one sting but they were out of the homeowner's way. Make a makshift vacuum if you need to, just be careful of too much suction.


----------



## honeyman46408

Cleo C. Hogan Jr said:


> honeyman46408......If BQ makes your truck smell nice, where have you had that truck???? HA!!
> 
> cchoganjr





> I dropped a couple of drops of BG on his truck floorboard


Compaired to drops of BG it smells good.

I had a conversation(on beesource) with the guy that"made" BQ and he told me I didn`t know how to use it, I said I guess not it was 90 degrees and sunny and I could pull honey from 3 hives with BG before I could pull one with BQ :s


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr

honeyman46408 ...I owe you an apology. I misread your post as Bee Go, rather than Beequick. Yes, BeeQuick does indeed smell good, and it would make almost any truck smell good. 

I tried BeeQuick on several different occassions a few years ago, on cutouts, harvesting, and on stored equipment in the barn that I wanted the bees to stay away from. I just didn't find it to be effective on any of these applications, but, it does smell good. I hope I don't discourage anyone from trying it. It may work for you, just did not work for me. 

My apologies to you and your truck.

cchoganjr


----------

